# Modelle 2013 seit heute online



## Grog (1. Juli 2012)

www.commencal.com.

Dass es kein Meta 5x mehr gibt, finde ich sehr bedauerlich. 
War eigentlich der letzte GUTE 1-Gelenker (, den ich kenne).

Ich brÃ¤uchte dann einen 2012er zur Bevorratung ...

Bei den akt. aufgerufenen Preisen fÃ¼r die neuen Meta AM Rahmen, 
wÃ¼rde ich z. B. ein Intense Tracer 2 eindeutig bevorzugen http://www.intensecycles.com/bikes/index.php?id=2&product_id=14. 
Eine weitere Alternative bei dem Preis: Foes Shaver http://foesracing.com/site/frames/shaver/

1500â¬ ohne DÃ¤mpfer fÃ¼r einen Taiwanhobel... vÃ¶llig verrÃ¼ckt.


----------



## Timmy (1. Juli 2012)

wo ist dieses Traumhafte blau hin? dieses Gelb geht gar nicht! falls mir jemand seinen meta am rahmen verkaufen will, schreibt mich an....bei den Farben brauch ich nicht auf 2013 zu warten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (2. Juli 2012)

schon bekannt, ab wann die reduziert werden


----------



## Grog (4. Juli 2012)

@ Timmy: Doch das Blau gibts auch 2013 noch (Damenversion )


----------

